# squirrel taken with squares



## gramps (Sep 22, 2011)

afternoon lads had a lil mooch today with the dog,
6mm squares stone and aye presto










hope you like it


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice! I still want to try squares.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Congratulations, gramps!


----------



## RedRubber (Nov 8, 2011)

Nice kill!


----------



## gramps (Sep 22, 2011)

Cheers lads squares are underated in my eyes if it put food in the pot its good enough


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

For cold weather hunting I would think that squares and other solids would be the only smart choice in bands...


----------



## gramps (Sep 22, 2011)

You have a point there mate, i still warm and stretch me bands when im walking about just so there a lil more forgiving


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Always good to see game taken with stones!

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## catasling (Dec 11, 2011)

What was the distance this was taken from? and what was the size of the stone?


----------



## gramps (Sep 22, 2011)

stone was around half an inch in diameter but had a heft to it,
and the distance was around 10 meters and the squirrel was about 4 1/2 meters up


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

awsome shoot and a very taste meal to boot way to go


----------



## gramps (Sep 22, 2011)

i assure you i tell no lies, yes squares arnt the most powerful elastic but do get the job done, i should of mentioned i had to fini**** off with my hands.


----------



## Batman21 (Dec 13, 2011)

Good shot


----------

